# 3-D Drucker für den Nachwuchs (16)



## Icedaft (23. November 2019)

*3-D Drucker für den Nachwuchs (16)*

Hilfeee! Habe gerade den Auftrag erhalten für unseren Nachwuchs (16) einen bezahlbaren (bis300€) 3-D Drucker zu organisieren. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keinen Plan von der Materie, hat jemand einen Tip für ein gutes Einsteigermodell zu einem guten Kurs, ggfs. im Rahmen der BF-Week?


----------



## Deep Thought (24. November 2019)

*AW: 3-D Drucker für den Nachwuchs(16)*

Vielleicht einen Creality Ender 3. 
Die sollen recht brauchbar sein. Gibt auch noch andere brauchbare Drucker in dem Preisbereich. Ich empfehle dir, dich in einem 3D Druck Forum an zu melden, und dort nach zu fragen. Um die Drucke zu verbessern, ist Hilfe im so einem Forum ohnehin ratsam.

Wichtig ist vor allem ein beheiztes Druckbett, das fehlt bei einigen billig Modellen. Das hilft bei der Objekthaftung, und ist vor allem wichtig, wenn man auch mal PETG statt nur PLA drucken will.


----------



## Icedaft (24. November 2019)

*AW: 3-D Drucker für den Nachwuchs(16)*

O.K., danke für die Info. Ich habe mich für den rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.de%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F283640201377 entschieden, nach Abzug von 25€ Rabatt mit 230€ vielleicht kein Schnapper aber hoffentlich die  richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## Deep Thought (25. November 2019)

*AW: 3-D Drucker für den Nachwuchs(16)*

Ja, Anycubic sollte auch ok sein. Gehört auch zu den "besseren" Chinadruckern. (Jedenfalls besser als mein Anet...)


----------



## dekay55 (26. November 2019)

*AW: 3-D Drucker für den Nachwuchs(16)*

Ja aber bitte nicht dieser AnyCubic ..... da kannst mit sicherheit bald die LM8UU Lager Austauschen, Deep Thought wird das Problem sehr gut kennen von seine Anet  Der AnyCubic hast die gleichen schrott China Lager die auch nicht grad die Leisesten sind. 

Eigentlich wäre in dem Preisbereich nur ein Drucker Perfekt.  Der Creality 3Ender, den hab ich hier stehen mittlerweile, nachdem ich CTC und Anet durch hatte und der AnyCubic mit aller Sicherheit die gleichen Probleme haben wird mit den Lagern und dem Druckbett, das ist einfach Konstruktionsbedingt. Eins können die Chinesen echt gut, kopieren, sie kopieren sogar die Fehler mit  Das sind ja alles nur Kopien von Original Prusa I3 der die gleichen Konstruktionsmängel aufweißt wenn auch nicht so gravierend weil einfach hochwertige Bauteile verbaut sind. 
Das fängt bei den Wellen an die bei den China Teilen nicht gehärtet sind, dadurch sich durchbiegen und damit ist das Nivellieren vom Bett nen Purer Horror.  Die Lautstärke von dem ding bedingt durch die LM8UU Lager und den Wellen ist grauenvoll. Das alles hat der Creality nicht weil dort all diese Fehler eliminiert wurden welche die Prusa I3 Konstruktion aufweißt. 


Ich würde den Anycubic sofort Stornieren und nen Creality 3Ender kaufen.


----------



## Icedaft (29. November 2019)

*AW: 3-D Drucker für den Nachwuchs(16)*

Liegt schon im Keller und wartet auf Weihnachten. Für die ersten Gehversuche soll es wohl reichen.  

Sofern der Filius dann tatsächlich mal mehr damit macht als „Figürchen“ damit drucken, kann man dann über die Anschaffung eines Prusa i3 MK3s oder Ähnlichem nachdenken...


----------



## Zeiss (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: 3-D Drucker für den Nachwuchs(16)*

Also ich habe meinen Ender3 jetzt seit einem Jahr und bin mit dem Ding echt zufrieden. Gestern habe ich das originale 1.1.5 Mainbord verbaut, bei dem die leisen Steppertreiber drauf sind und das Ding ist endlich mal super leise, man hört nur die nervigen Lüfter, aber das kriege ich auch noch gefixt.


----------



## Icedaft (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: 3-D Drucker für den Nachwuchs(16)*

Werden die Teile öfter mit „Customboards“ von Drittanbietern verkauft? Das mit dem Tauschen der Boards habe ich schon öfters gelesen.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: 3-D Drucker für den Nachwuchs(16)*

Eigentlich nie. Es sind ja keine Customboards, das Board ist auch von Creality, nur eben die nächste Revision. Ich hatte die Revision 1.1.3 drin, jetzt die 1.1.5 mit SilentStepper.

Ein Customboard wäre zum Beispiel ein MKS Gen L oder MKS Gen 1.4 oder sowas.


----------



## Icedaft (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: 3-D Drucker für den Nachwuchs(16)*

O.K., wieder was gelernt. Für Moddingfreaks scheinen 3-D-Drucker ja eine  Offenbarung zu sein...[emoji6]Ich persönlich wüsste immer noch keinen Anwendungsbereich für mich, aber er hat sich so ein Teil halt gewünscht...

Was kann man sinnvolles (keine Blumenvasen, Schachfiguren etc.) damit drucken?


----------



## Deep Thought (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: 3-D Drucker für den Nachwuchs(16)*

Sinnvoll liegt im Auge des Betrachters. 

Diesen Zahnpastatubenaufroller finde ich mega praktisch: Toothpaste Wringer by kainezq - Thingiverse
Der hat "Ratschenzähne", damit er sich nicht wieder von selbst aufrollt. Das war eines der ersten Teile, die ich gedruckt habe, und ich bin von dem Design immer noch begeistert.

Das schöne ist ja, dass man sich Dinge so drucken kann, wie es sie eben nicht zu kaufen gibt.
So hab ich mir etwa eine Halterung konstruiert, die mein Fenster aufhält (damit es nicht vom Wind zu fliegt). Maßgeschneidert für meine Fenstersituation.

Mein Zweit-Monitor steht mit einer Ecke auf dem Mauspad. Geht bei mir nicht anders. Damit der Monitor trotzdem gerade steht, hab ich mir einen passenden Untersatz gedruckt. Sind nur drei einfache Zylinder. Hätte man auch anders lösen können. Aber mit dem Drucker war das halt eine Sache von wenigen Minuten.

Einmal hatte ich mir ein Umschaltventil für die Dusche im Baumarkt geholt. Daheim hab ich dann gemerkt, dass ein Schlauch nicht passt. Außengewinde auf Außengewinde. Normale Leute wären also nochmal zum Baumarkt gefahren, und sich für viel Geld einen anderen Schlauch geholt. Ich hab mir einfach einen Adapter gedruckt. Zylinder mit einem Loch drin, Gewinde außen dran, und mit 0,1 mm Layerhöhe gedruckt. Fertig. Hat perfekt gepasst, und länger gehalten als der Rest der Dusche.

Bei der Dunstabzugshaube war ein Knopf kaputt. Maße genommen, neuen gezeichnet und gedruckt. Zuerst in Neongrün , später nochmal mit Holzfilament. Sieht besser aus, und ist griffiger als der Originalknopf. 

Einen Kopfhörerhalter, den man mit einer Gewindestange hinten am Monitor dran schrauben kann. Auch selbst konstruiert.

Oder einfach einen simplen Handyständer. Das Ding von Ebay hatte einen zu großen Rand, und hat das Display leicht verdeckt. Jetzt habe ich einen genau so, wie ich ihn haben will.

Anwendungen kommen mit der Zeit von selbst.


----------



## Icedaft (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: 3-D Drucker für den Nachwuchs(16)*

O. K.,O.K. , seh schon, Mann muss nur seine Fantasie laufen lassen...[emoji23][emoji854]


----------



## MountyMAX (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: 3-D Drucker für den Nachwuchs(16)*

Hat sich denn der "Kleine" gefreut? Hab mir jetzt auch mal so einen 3D Drucker zugelegt (Artillerie GENIUS), aber bin auch noch auf thinguniverse auf der Suche, bisher sind es nur Blumentöpfe geworden ^^ (und die Damen im Haus machen Videos mit dem Drucker für ihren WA Status  )


----------



## Icedaft (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: 3-D Drucker für den Nachwuchs (16)*

Das erste Kilo Filament war schon an Sylvester durch.... Eine Krake mit beweglichen Armen, ein Aufziehautobausatz mit Federantrieb, diverse Figuren (Star Wars, Manga/Anime), 3-D-Türschild....

Jetzt heißt es nach einer guten und günstigen Quelle für brauchbares Filament suchen...[emoji6]


----------

